
Rents Creeping Back Up in San Francisco, San Jose and Oakland - MilnerRoute
http://www.siliconbeat.com/2017/07/28/bay-area-rents-theyre-creeping-back-san-francisco-san-jose-oakland/
======
warrenm
Good for property owners

Bad for renters

